# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  bp belly rot?

## mkysgrl85

i was wondering if anyone would know what this is? if its belly rot or what. i have been putting bactine spray on it and then neosporin. i can't tell if it is helping or not. doesn't look like it is getting any worse tho.

http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y362/Cathy_Hidlay/

----------


## JAYGEE

Take the snake to the Vet!

----------


## mkysgrl85

sorry don't exactly have the money for a vet right now.. need to know if there is something i can do at home...

----------


## elizabethwoodward37

Keep it's cage dry and keep putting the neosporin (make sure it is the original with nothing else in it) on it to keep it from getting infected and it will heal over time but i does take a little while.

----------


## mkysgrl85

actually it is tripple aintibiotic ointment with polymyxin b sulfate, bacitracin zinc, and neomycin sulfate in it.. first aid antibiotic..

----------


## mkysgrl85

triple lol

----------


## Trey Yeoman

That really looks like scale rot to me... is this your snake? a rescue snake? has he shed recently? I would VENTURE to say that it MAY be burns from the underside of the tank...  but it looks like excessive scale rot... there is a point when scale rot becomes septic... you really need to provide more information... and those pictures are very... disquieting to me  :Sad:  Goodluck.

----------

mkysgrl85 (01-15-2011)

----------


## coldblooded

From the looks of it, that is pretty advanced scale rot. There is nothing you can do at home, the snake needs to get to a vet for treatment. If you can't afford to take it in, please find someone who can.

In the mean time, as other people have stated, keep the cage dry and clean. Preferably keep it on paper towel or something easily switched out.

Best of luck.

----------


## mkysgrl85

i'm sorry if those pics were disturbing.. yes this is my snake.. we just moved and he is of course in a different area of my apartment. we had a heating pad underneath the tank but it never seemed to disturb him before. i took him out of his tank and noticed it like a week after we moved to our new place and i immediately got online to search some answers for this. i found about the heating mat and removed it. and i have been putting bactine spray on it for only about a week but the ointment for about 3 weeks..

----------


## DellaF

I hope you take him to a vet. That looks painful.  :Sad:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Poor snake.. Bringing the animal to a qualified vet would be the best solution. But since you cant as of the moment, it would be best to keep him in a dry enclosure, increase the heat, continue w/ the antibac ointment and placing a smaller bowl on the enclosure to avoid him from soaking that might make the rot worst.

----------


## Superdan

OMG  :Surprised:  poor little guy! best of luck!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I had to deal with scale rot as an early keeper, my lesser as a baby kept spilling his water bowl every night and it got to the point where he devolved it, new water bowl fixed that problem. I treated him at home with just neosporn and cleaning his cage every day until he shed twice, thats when the wounded didn't look open anymore. He still has a scar even into adulthood.

now with that said, he only had a 2 inch area that had it, your snake looks like most of the belly... i guess if you have no option, keep treating with neosporn and clean the cage every day or even more often than that. paper towel is cheap, keep changing it. If it gets any worse, you need to see a vet or give the snake to someone who has the funds to deal with it sorry to say.

----------


## mommanessy247

maybe you may not be able to afford the costs of an entire vet bill all at once but can you try and see if one will make a payment arrangement with you? i'm sure if you explain your financial situation they just might be willing to work with you...
but some things just cannot be treated exclusively at home. 
i always say "it's better to try and fail then to fail by not trying at all." 
what i mean by that is if you contact every herp vet you can in your area and every last one refuses to help you then you have no choice but to try your luck with home treatment...and hope for the best. 
good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

It looks to be a burn, until you can get the animal to a vet, soak him with tepid water and betadine solution daily (10 min.), apply silvadene burn cream after soaks. keep on paper substrate, check on him often.  Monitor wounds for increased redness, swelling.

Best of luck  :Smile: 

btw is that heat pad on a thermostat?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm thinking it looks like it's infected. Putting ointment on it can only do so much. In my opinion he needs vet care so he can get antibiotics. If you can't afford it, like others said, find someone who can, or set up a payment plan. I've never heard of a vet not taking a payment plan with some sort of deposit.

----------


## blackcrystal22

Let me ask you, if you had a burn like that on your arm with puss and blood and 3rd degree symptoms; would you go to the doctor?  Maybe even the ER?

Think about the pain that animal is going through.  Take it to the vet, or give it away to someone who will.

----------

ballpythonluvr (01-16-2011),Eden (01-16-2011),_Sarin_ (01-23-2011),_vangarret2000_ (01-15-2011)

----------


## vangarret2000

> sorry don't exactly have the money for a vet right now.. need to know if there is something i can do at home...


If you don't have the money and you can't fix it yourself, then what is your plan? You should be taking it to a vet. Find the money.Borrow or set up a plan like others have mentioned. Part of the responsibility of having a pet is taking care of it if it gets sick. Do you want to risk your snake getting worse just so you can save a few bucks? If you can't take care of your own pet the least you could do is give it to someone who will.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Look into program called Care Credit. This program is a credit card STRICTLY for health care for persons/animals ONLY.

It allows payments like credit card.

http://www.carecredit.com/

----------


## Flawless

Sorry to see this..but like everyone has stated you should TRY to figure out a way to get the snake to a vet..It does look like scale root..for the mean time,keep him dry,keep cleaning the affected area, and continue putting neosporn..Good luck

----------


## jbean7916

A vet visit might not be as expensive as you think. Have you called to get prices?

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk

----------


## shadow120

its been like that for 3 weeks and you say you cant afford to take it to the vet but an exam is what $70 and most of them will work with you.  if youve been treating it at home for 3 weeks and it still looks like that then obviously its not working.  that eather a badly infected burn or scale rot and if it dosnt get to the vet its going to suffer and die.  borrow some money, hit a pawn shop, or something and take it to the vet or give it to someone who will

----------


## A&S Reptiles

> triple lol


This really isn't funny. That poor thing is constantly on his belly. It's like you having a horrible infection on your foot. Call a couple vets, explain what's wrong, and get prices. That snake is obviously suffering. If it were one of my babies, I'd be doing everything I can to get them into a vet. Good luck. Hope you can work it out for the snake's sake.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Just so everyone's clear about this snake must be in pain and such. Snakes dont have the proper nerve ending like mammals to feel pain. In such you get snakes with burns and what not acting like nothings happened since they can not feel the pain.

Look into the link i provided as its your only option if you cant afford it up front.

----------


## kasmiraross

of course it feels pain every breathing thing feels pain . this looks very bad and if not treated the snake will get septicemia and the snake will die witch is not fair . if you cant afford vet bills you should not have the snake . if it was you and you needed treatment your mum wouldent say i cant afford it . talk to a vet and ask 4 help or give to some1 who can afford it or find a rescue centre . goodluck

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> of course it feels pain every breathing thing feels pain . this looks very bad and if not treated the snake will get septicemia and the snake will die witch is not fair . if you cant afford vet bills you should not have the snake . if it was you and you needed treatment your mum wouldent say i cant afford it . talk to a vet and ask 4 help or give to some1 who can afford it or find a rescue centre . goodluck


Your are misinformed about snakes feeling pain. If a snake felt pain, you think it would allow its self to get burned and tolerate it, rather move off the heat. NO for the simple fact their nerve endings are not as developed as mammals/primates.

----------

ballpythonluvr (01-16-2011),_MKHerps_ (01-16-2011),_shelliebear_ (01-20-2011)

----------


## kasmiraross

you not as developed witch means they do feel some pain . i no they feel pain when my sname has injections he goes crazy .

----------


## A&S Reptiles

This is also a theory. It's also being argued that snakes don't have the same reflex we do when we feel something too hot. I haven't seen anything proven. So they can feel when we touch them and shy away but can't feel something severe like a burn? Hard to believe.

----------


## kasmiraross

they might not be able to feel geting burned but must be able to feel the pain a infected burn causes or the pain scale rot causes. no matter what this snake needs to see a vet

----------


## kitedemon

OP you have a responsibility to care for your pet. You voluntarily took that on when you got the snake. It is time for a vet now, options are available and there are rescue groups all over the place try to contact one perhaps they can help.

----------


## Carlene16

Snake being in pain or not, it's obviously a problem. I don't know about you guys but this sort of thing really angers me, when someone let's this happen (which does happen from time to time, honest mistakes, inexperience) BUT that is NO excuse not to get the correct care for the snake. I believe and always will believe that you should not have an animal that you can't pay a vet bill for.

----------


## llovelace

Enough all ready ppl, the gal came for advice not to get bashed or ridiculed, the snake has a burn not scale rot and judging from the pics it looks to be healing, there is no swelling/major redness or sangineous drainage or exudate noted in the pics.  

The only thing a vet will do other than presrcribe silvadene cream & soaks is culture the wound (which I doubt), and give the animal a prophylactic injection of antibiotics, which may or may not be needed.

----------

_jsmorphs2_ (01-20-2011),_shelliebear_ (01-20-2011)

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Just so everyone's clear about this snake must be in pain and such. Snakes dont have the proper nerve ending like mammals to feel pain. In such you get snakes with burns and what not acting like nothings happened since they can not feel the pain.
> 
> Look into the link i provided as its your only option if you cant afford it up front.


They're nerve endings are not as developed, true.  Their pain receptors exist, however, they are not as complicated as ours.  Saying that they do not feel pain at all is incorrect. They are more tolerant to pain and don't feel heat as quickly as it burns.  Also keep in mind that the hide was likely where the burn occurred, and the snake probably did not think to leave his secure spot for a bit of discomfort. 

Lisa, burns that cover more than 1/3 of the body could mean significant fluid loss and high chances of infection.  Even though the burns look like they're healing doesn't mean they are.  Healing appears very differently on reptiles than it does on humans and mammals. 
That snake _could_ survive with the common over-the-counter creams, but I cannot diagnose that snake through a picture but I can tell that not going to a vet is risking the life of the animal.  The vet can make the proper diagnosis and determine if antibiotics are needed, we don't have the credentials to play vet.

----------

saskia (01-20-2011),_shelliebear_ (01-20-2011)

----------


## A&S Reptiles

> They are more tolerant to pain and don't feel heat as quickly as it burns.


Exactly my thoughts.

----------


## XIIIPythons

i look at this as having a 3-4 year old child who knocks a boiling pot off the stove onto his/her skin  .. they child can not get in the car and go to the doctor just like a snake in your care cannot go to a vet .. when u purchase a pet you take on the responsibility of providing that animal with all the care it needs ...  i know when my weenie dog got parvo and then 2 weeks later had a seizure it cost me right at $400 for both visits.. the vet allowed me to setup a payment plan with no interest .. so they are willing to work with you .. btw my dog is doing great.. he kicked parvo's butt  :Smile:

----------


## jsmorphs2

> It looks to be a burn, until you can get the animal to a vet, soak him with tepid water and betadine solution daily (10 min.), apply silvadene burn cream after soaks. keep on paper substrate, check on him often.  Monitor wounds for increased redness, swelling.
> 
> Best of luck 
> 
> btw is that heat pad on a thermostat?


That's what I thought too when I saw the pictures. Scale Rot can take a little while to get that bad, with a snake sitting in a dirty/wet cage for a few weeks. If you noticed it just "appear" then it sounds like a burn. Definitely use a thermostat if you use a heat pad (but I think you said you removed the pad). 

Soaking in Betadine will help protect against infection (mix it with tepid water until it looks like dark tea). Just make sure you dry the snake well before putting Neosporin (with OUT pain reliever) or Silvadene on the wound. You want to keep any moisture to a minimum. If you treat the snake at home and if in a few days it looks to be healing and not infected (no puss, redness or swelling) it should be ok. I would still follow up with a Vet as soon as you can. 


PS - Good, knowledgeable herp vets can be hard to find. I hate to say it but sometimes taking a reptile to a vet can do more harm than good.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> That's what I thought too when I saw the pictures. Scale Rot can take a little while to get that bad, with a snake sitting in a dirty/wet cage for a few weeks. If you noticed it just "appear" then it sounds like a burn. Definitely use a thermostat if you use a heat pad (but I think you said you removed the pad). 
> 
> Soaking in Betadine will help protect against infection (mix it with tepid water until it looks like dark tea). Just make sure you dry the snake well before putting Neosporin (with OUT pain reliever) or Silvadene on the wound. You want to keep any moisture to a minimum. If you treat the snake at home and if in a few days it looks to be healing and not infected (no puss, redness or swelling) it should be ok. I would still follow up with a Vet as soon as you can. 
> 
> 
> PS - Good, knowledgeable herp vets can be hard to find. I hate to say it but sometimes taking a reptile to a vet can do more harm than good.


A lot of people don't know how to look. I thought the same thing two years ago and now I know of one that I specifically use that's a bit of a drive, and two that are closer in case of an emergency. One in my town and one in a neighboring town.

Call some veterinary offices, just normal ones, and ask if they know of any good herp vets in the general area. You'd be surprised, vets tend to know other vets.  :Wink: 

Sometimes it can do harm, but in this case I don't see how.  I would say 70% of the exotic vets know how to treat reptiles properly.  They did go to school for 8+ years after all. Usually you only hear stories about the 30% that are bad because those are the only stories that people tell.

----------


## rdoyle

How is the snake doing any up dates????

----------


## Generationshell

Best of Luck. 
I just dealt with a stubborn friends ex that wouldn't take his snake to a vet for severe scale rot...Animal control wouldn't do crap, and I had to just leave it in the hands of the Herp association... 
All I can say is take responsibility. Admit mistakes in husbandry or what not and do what is needed. The snake did come with risks and responsibilities. And we all should be held accountable for our pets.

----------


## kasmiraross

> Best of Luck. 
> I just dealt with a stubborn friends ex that wouldn't take his snake to a vet for severe scale rot...Animal control wouldn't do crap, and I had to just leave it in the hands of the Herp association... 
> All I can say is take responsibility. Admit mistakes in husbandry or what not and do what is needed. The snake did come with risks and responsibilities. And we all should be held accountable for our pets.


is there a update on your ex friends snake ?

----------


## Generationshell

> is there a update on your ex friends snake ?


The bp is supposedly doing good. But what does he know. *shrug*
I guess the herp association didn't care enough to do anything. Something is seriously messed up if that is the case. I really tried hard but... I failed. :[ 
Apparently in the society we live in the only animals protected as far as neglect goes is a dog or cat.   :No:

----------


## kasmiraross

> The bp is supposedly doing good. But what does he know. *shrug*
> I guess the herp association didn't care enough to do anything. Something is seriously messed up if that is the case. I really tried hard but... I failed. :[ 
> Apparently in the society we live in the only animals protected as far as neglect goes is a dog or cat.


no you tryed your best the owner is just selfish and stupid and i cant believe them people are doing nothing about it its wrong after you sent them a picture aswell. every animal should be helped weather its a cat dog or a snake . i wish i dint live in england cuz id go round there and take the poor snake.its good that you tryed tho i really hope the snake is going to be ok keep us updated if you can .

----------

